# Best Exhaust for Audi A4 3.0?



## BlackA4stage3 (Feb 2, 2010)

hey guys i was just wanting to get some of your opinions on what the best exhaust system for my 2004 audi a4 3.0. like best sounding, best looking, and good price? thanks guys


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

BlackA4stage3 said:


> hey guys i was just wanting to get some of your opinions on what the best exhaust system for my 2004 audi a4 3.0. like best sounding, best looking, and good price? thanks guys


I've got magnaflow 14851 mufflers with resi delete and I really like the tone and sound volume. You could also just get the mufflers first and see if u like how loud they are with the resonator still in. I wanted mine louder so I had it deleted. :thumbup:


----------



## DB_VW (Oct 7, 2010)

Borlaaaaa, sounds mean, has a mean warrenty, at a good price.


Borla for life


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

DB_VW said:


> Borlaaaaa, sounds mean, has a mean warrenty, at a good price.
> 
> 
> Borla for life


----------



## DB_VW (Oct 7, 2010)

BlkdOutA4 said:


> You talkin full borla for 3.0 or just mufflers?? Last I looked they didn't offer a full for the 3.0


http://borla.com/products/product_detail.aspx?prod_sku=140144

looks like a full exhaust to me


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

DB_VW said:


> http://borla.com/products/product_detail.aspx?prod_sku=140144
> 
> looks like a full exhaust to me


And they're all front wheel drive. Guess I should have clarified.

No quattro full exhausts


----------



## DB_VW (Oct 7, 2010)

Ah sorry, didn't know you were awd. Yeah your outta luck with borla!


My next suggestion, (uses borla) Is techtonic exhaust. They are the next meanest sound i've heard on a audi/vw.


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

DB_VW said:


> Ah sorry, didn't know you were awd. Yeah your outta luck with borla!
> 
> 
> My next suggestion, (uses borla) Is techtonic exhaust. They are the next meanest sound i've heard on a audi/vw.


Idk if guy up top is awd but if he Is the only thing that he's really gonna find full is neuspeed. Everything else I've seen is custom like myself. I'm pleased with mine and ended up costing about a third of the neuspeed full kit.


----------



## BlackA4stage3 (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for the help guys. ughhhh why dont they have a quattro borla!!!! price and warranty were great! what does your custom exhaust consist of?


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

BlackA4stage3 said:


> thanks for the help guys. ughhhh why dont they have a quattro borla!!!! price and warranty were great! what does your custom exhaust consist of?


Magnaflow 14851 race series mufflers and suitcase resi delete. 

Not my car but exactly what mine sounds like. Kid claims he didn't remove resonator but he wud have had to bcuz with it still on mine it wasn't that loud or deep. I love the way it sounds and am glad I got the tone and sound I wanted with a third the money I expected to spend. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nqER97wFo0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BlackA4stage3 (Feb 2, 2010)

have you guys heard ant good words on the milltek exhaust?


----------



## 98blueb5 (May 12, 2008)

Has anyone gone with the cheap OBX brand for their 3.0? 

http://www.obxracingsports.com/products.php?pk=1872


----------



## yorkcountydub (Oct 14, 2007)

i've got an AWE resonated exhaust, lifetime warranty im happy with it


----------



## TDI-Tim (Feb 10, 2005)

I ran a Thermal R&D catback on mine and loved it.


----------



## 98blueb5 (May 12, 2008)

thinkin about pickin up the milltek...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p6I8-XChsk


----------

